# Homemade Creations >  Ep 05 - 18' Sailboat Build  Installing Stem, Transom, Collision Bulkhead

## Downeast Thunder

Boat building continues!

This is the fifth episode of the 18 sailboat build and is all about erecting the stem, transom, and collision bulkhead in position on the strongback. This is not a complicated operation but does take time and shouldnt be rushed. Its just too easy to make several simple mistakes.

Before mounting these components, I had to make mounts or jigs of the proper height to set them on and make sure they were all the proper distance apart. A more precise explanation is given in the video.

*Here's the video:*

----------

